# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Синие экраны СМЕРТИ Windows

## bago

Всем привет! Вот столкнулся с проблемой "синий экран смерти Windows". Задался вопросом возможно ли его "воскресить". 
И вот что нашел (http://samouchitel.com.ua/index.php/...smerti-windows).
Выяснилось что это возможно!
Рекомендую всем кто сталкивался с этой проблемой, а также и тем, кто еще нет)))

----------


## OlegSk

Не знаю лучше чем этот ресурс по синему экрану смерти просто не найти.

----------

